# help! pacman frog set up



## beddzyboy (Nov 21, 2007)

just got a horned frog n seeing wahtthe best substate people use!? curremtly have soil and moss is this ok? also what do u think of temps and lighting sum 1 told me there finr at room temp between 25 and 30? or use of heat matt is good and daylight is perfectly fine thanks chris


----------



## Shoggy07 (May 22, 2007)

i keep mine at room temp on soil and moss and hes doing fine
no special lighting either.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

10 gallon tank minimum for an adult.
Eco-earth aka coconut fibre aka plantation soil etc is the best substrate and use enough to allow your frog to bury itself. Substrate should be kept damp and spot clean as required.
Moss can be accidentally ingested and kill a pacman as can small stones, most keepers will advise against moss as it's not worth putting the frog at risk.
Temperature: 75-85F, if you use a heatmat it has to be on the side.
Humidity : 60-80%
Shallow water dish with dechlorinated water. Your frog may use it as a toilet so keep an eye on it and change as required. Pacmans aren't good swimmers and can drown if they flip over and land in water that is too deep.
Food: Staple of crickets is the favourite dusted with calcium and vitamins every other feed. Avoid using anything fatty as a staple i.e. waxworms.


----------



## beddzyboy (Nov 21, 2007)

*thanks*

cool thanks for the help!!!


----------



## rourky (Apr 8, 2008)

carnt you use a large faunarium?


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

i have a reli big pacman and i keep him in a faunarium on eco-earth and moss for humidity and all i use for lighting is a 40W bulb in a table lamp on top of his faunarium and hes doing fine


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I find it really difficult to maintain the humidity in a faunarium. I keep all my humidity loving critters (horned frog, fire salamander, giant hissing cockroaches and giant milledes) in RUB's. I keep my young (golf ball sized) AHF in a 9L RUB on forestbed and have it slighty raised at one end to allow a moisture gradient in the substrate. I also have a heat mat taped to the back of the rub just to keep the ambient temp up slightly.

Cheers


Andy


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Mine are in RUB's also, 9l size. Ideal size for them and easy to get the right humidity.


----------



## beddzyboy (Nov 21, 2007)

cool thanks for the help how big is 9 l is comparison to summit? cause my pac man is bout golf ball size 2


----------

